#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  آية فى القرآن الكريم أكثر إستخداماً فى حياتك

## reda laby

ماهى الآية القرآنية التى تستخدمها كثيراً فى حياتك اليومية ،
ولها عظيم الأثر فى سلوكياتك ؟العبد لله دائماً أكتب فى بداية كراستى 
بداية من المرحلة الإبتدائية إلى الثانوية آيتين هما ( وقل ربى زدنى علما ) و( وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون )

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ماهى الآية القرآنية التى تستخدمها كثيراً فى حياتك اليومية ،
> ولها عظيم الأثر فى سلوكياتك ؟[COLOR="MediumTurquoise"]العبد لله دائماً أكتب فى بداية كراستى 
> بداية من المرحلة الإبتدائية إلى الثانوية آيتين هما [/COLOR]( وقل ربى زدنى علما ) و( وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون )



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




دائماً ما أردد تلك الآية في الصباح عند خروجي من باب المنزل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه إن الله بالغ أمره قد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرا

[ الأنفال/49] 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبه قالوا إنَا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. 

أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون (البقرة 155-157)

وهذه بالتشكيل ...

وَبَشّرِ الصّابِرينَ (155) الّذِينَ إذَآ أصَا بَتتهُم مُصِيَبَةٌ قَالُوا إنّا للهِ وَإنّآ إلَيهِ راجِعُونَ (156) أُولئِكَ عَلَيهِم صَلَواتٌُ مِن رّبِهِم وَرَحمَةٌ وَأولئِكَ هُمُ المُهتَدُونَ  [البقرة:155-157].*

----------


## reda laby

( يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا والامر يومئذ لله )

تلك الآية قوية التأثير فى نفسى
أنظر وتمعن فيها


ربنا إرحمنا 
آمين

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيمن 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى
لرفعك هذا الموضوع 
الذى يعطى للمتسابق لحظات هامة فى يومياته 
مع كتاب الله

أحبائى فى الله
عليكم بالدخول وكتابة آية قرآنية 
لها عظيم الأثر فى نفسك

اللهم إرحمنا جميعاً

----------


## سوما

موضوع طيب وقيم يا أ. رضا.. تسلم أفكارك  :f2: 
فى أيات معينة دائما ما تكون فى ذهنى وأقولها لنفسى دائما.. أحدهما..
"وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون.. "

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> 
> وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبه قالوا إنَا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. 
> 
> أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون (البقرة 155-157)
> 
> وهذه بالتشكيل ...
> 
> وَبَشّرِ الصّابِرينَ (155) الّذِينَ إذَآ أصَا بَتتهُم مُصِيَبَةٌ قَالُوا إنّا للهِ وَإنّآ إلَيهِ راجِعُونَ (156) أُولئِكَ عَلَيهِم صَلَواتٌُ مِن رّبِهِم وَرَحمَةٌ وَأولئِكَ هُمُ المُهتَدُونَ  [البقرة:155-157].*


أستاذ رضا
كنت داخلة أقول الآيات دي لاقيت هايدي سبقتني وحطيتهم
اعتمدت على الآيات دي كتير في السنة اللي فاتت
موضوع جميل وهادف كعادتنا بيك تسلم يا أستاذ رضا  :f: 

وتحياتي لهايدي  :f:

----------


## reda laby

لك خالص تحياتى 
اختى العزيزة
حنــــــــــــــان

ما على الإنسان إلا أن يعمل ما يرضى الله
وألا ينسى كتابه الكريم المعجزة 

( أفمن أسس بنيانه على  على تقوى من الله ورضوان خير أم  من أسس بنيانه على شفا جرف هار فانهار به فى جهنم  والله لا يهدى القوم الظالمين )


اللهم ارحمنا جميعاً

----------


## reda laby

> موضوع طيب وقيم يا أ. رضا.. تسلم أفكارك 
> فى أيات معينة دائما ما تكون فى ذهنى وأقولها لنفسى دائما.. أحدهما..
> "وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون.. "


وأنها لآية قوية مثل مثيلاتها فى الكتاب الكريم
ولكنها من الآيات الملازمة لى على مدار سنوات عمرى الدراسية
رافقتنى فى مقدمة أوراقى العلمية
اللهم ارحمنا جميعاً

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

وبالوالدين إحسانا ...صدق الله العظيم

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*الايه الكريمه التى اداوم على قولها هى ايه الكرسى* 
*(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)*
*الله لا اله الاهو الحى القيوم لا تاخذه سنه ولا نوم له مافى السموات و ما فى الارض من ذا الذى يشفع عنده الاباذنه يعلم ما بين ايديهم و ما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشئ من علمه الابما شاء و سع كرسيه السموات و الارض و لا يؤدهما حفظهما وهو العلى العظيم*
*(صدق الله العظيم)*
*فقراءاه ايه الكرسى بعد كل صلاه تعفى المومن من دخول النار*
*و فى الصباح و المساء فهى تحفظ قارءها من كل سوء*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب
> أيمن 
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى
> لرفعك هذا الموضوع 
> الذى يعطى للمتسابق لحظات هامة فى يومياته 
> مع كتاب الله
> 
> اللهم إرحمنا جميعاً



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي






جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم على فتحت لمثل هذا الموضــوع 

وبعد أن انطفأت الشمعــة التي كانت تضئ كل مراحل حياتي 

وماتت أمي رحمها الله .. لازمتني تلك الآية الكريمة كثيراً


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم



اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله الذى هدانا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هادنا الله
ما اجمل هذا الموضوع
الله
ان جاء الكلام عن عظمه القران
والايات التى تؤثر فينا
حدث ولا حرج
ما اكثرها
لكن من الايات الجميله
(الم يأن للذين ءامنوا ان تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله وما نزل من الحق)

----------


## reda laby

أنظروا إلى هذه الآية ..
(وما من دابة فى الأرض إلا على الله رزقها ويعلم مستقرها ومستودعها كل فى كتاب مبين )

اللهم إرحمنا جميعاً

----------


## reda laby

( ربنا إننا سمعنا مناديا ينادى للإيمان أن آمنوا بربكم فآمنا *
 ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفرعنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الأبرار )

اللهم إرحمنا جميعاً

----------


## سوما

{فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا * إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا}.

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 



ألم يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله وما نزل من الحق

صدق الله العظيم


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أحلام الغريب

جنات عدن يدخلونها تجرى من تحتها الأنهار 
لهم فيها ما يشاءون 
كذلك يجزى الله المتقين .. صدق الله العظيم


موضوع جميل جداً .. وأتمنى من المشرف على القاعة تثبيته للتفاعل والجزاء اليومى

----------


## الشيخ كريم

> موضوع جميل جداً .. وأتمنى من المشرف على القاعة تثبيته للتفاعل والجزاء اليومى


وانا أضم صوتى إلى صوتك اخى فى الله 
أحلام الغريب
ورجاء من السادة المشرفين 
تثبيت الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والله فضل بعضكم على  بعض فى الرزق 
فما الذين فضلوا رزقهم على ما ملكت أيمانهم فيه سواء أفبنعمة الله يجحدون  ..
صدق الله العظيم



سلام أخوتى فى الله

----------


## زهــــراء

*الموضوع جميل أستاذ رضا تسلم أفكارك..
حبيت أشارك معكم..
من سورة يس

سَلامٌ قَوْلاً مِّن رَّبٍّ رَّحِيمٍ (58)*

----------


## عزة نفس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى ان تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وانتم لاتعلمون .

----------


## سوما

كنت داخلة أكتب الأية الكريمة دى لاقيت عزة نفس سبقتنى..  :2: 



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى ان تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وانتم لاتعلمون .

----------


## عزيز على القلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل 
ويفسدون فى الأرض أولئك لهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار ..
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

أنظر أخى / أختى  فى الله 
إلى قوة تلك الآية الكريمة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(ولمن صبر وغفر إن ذلك لمن عزم الأمور )
صدق الله العظيم 

اللهم إرحمنا جميعاً

----------


## نــوران

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


((( ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة و هيأ لنا من أمرنا رشدا )))



صدق الله العظيم


*************


فكرة المسابقة دي رائعة يا استاذ رضا


جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

موضوع رائع يسلم افكارك الجميلة 
جزاك الله واياك كل الخير والثواب أخى العزيز ... رضا 

قال تعالى :
عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا 
صدق الله العظيم

تقبل الله منا ومنك اخى الفاضل

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى
إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح
ورأيت الناس يدخلون فى دين الله أفواجا
فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا
صدق الله العظيم


اللهم اغفر لنا جميعاً

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

«يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي الى ربك راضية مرضية فادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي»

صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

قال تبارك وتعالى: وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ [التوبة:105]
أخى الفاضل / رضا
رضى الله عنك . دمت بخير

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( ولله يسجد ما فى السموات والأرض من دابة والملائكة وهم لا يستكبرون )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحمنا جميعاً

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 90"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا يكلف الله نفساَ إلا وسعها لها ماكسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت 
صدق الله العظيم[/frame]

اللهم ارحمنا جميعاً

----------


## عزيز على القلب

يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شئ عظيم .
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*" قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنَا إِلَّا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنَا هُوَ مَوْلانَا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ" (التوبة:51)*  
*موضوع رائع أ / رضا*
*جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخي الكريــــم .. رضا لابي

سلمت يداك على فكرة الموضوع التي تجمع بيننا في تدبر أيات قرأننا الحنيف

واحسنت بنقله الى قاعة حب الله .. فهى الأنسب له


هناك أيات تهزني بشدة وأعتقد انه لايسمعها انسان الا وخشع قلبه :

[frame="5 80"]بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ

 أَفَمَنْ شَرَحَ اللَّهُ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ فَهُوَ عَلَىٰ نُورٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ ۚ فَوَيْلٌ لِلْقَاسِيَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ۚ أُولَٰئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ (22)

الزمر (22)

 الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَهْوًا وَلَعِبًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا ۚ فَالْيَوْمَ نَنْسَاهُمْ كَمَا نَسُوا لِقَاءَ يَوْمِهِمْ هَٰذَا وَمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ (51)

الاعراف (51)


 قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالًا (103)
 الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا (104)
 أُولَٰئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَلِقَائِهِ فَحَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَلَا نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَزْنًا (105)


الكهف (103)(104)(105)[/frame]


اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا .. وأنفعنا بما علمتنا

اللهم أميـــن
اللهم أميـــن
اللهم أميـــن

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## nanaahmad

لا تقل اية --بل ايات تقرا في اليوم المداومة على قراءة سورة ياسين بعد صلاة العصر -والواقعة وسورة تبارك بعد صلاة المغرب --وبعض من ايات الذكر الحكيم يوميا بعد صلاة الفجر او قبل النوم --
اروع ما يبدا الانسان به يومه ذكر الله والتسابيح --الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب -وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد النبي الامي وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين -

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى..
( يابنى أدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا 
إنه لا يحب المسرفين )
صدق الله العظيم


اللهم إرحم واغفر

----------


## reda laby

[frame="8 90"]أحبائى فى الله 

أطعمكم الله من زاده 
وأدخلكم جناته التى تجرى من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا


آمين 

لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى  [/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل
بهجت الأباصيرى

أفضل الأعمال من المرء فى يومه
الذكر

(ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب )




اللهم اغفر وارحم

----------


## reda laby

أختى الكريمة

النجمة الحائرة

ألا أدلك على  السورة القرآنية التي تشفع لمن قراها؟
 هي سورة الملك 
عند قراءتها ينالك ثواباً عظيماً 


اللهم اغفر وارحم لنا جميعاً

----------


## reda laby

أختى الفاضلة
زى الملايكة

ألا أدلك على  الآيات العشر التي تعصم الإنسان من الدجال ؟
 هى أول عشر آيات من سورة الكهف
افتحى الكتاب الكريم و تصفحى وتمعنى الكلمات فى الآيات 
حتى تفوزى  بما وهبه الله لقارئها 


اللهم اغفر وارحم لنا جميعاً

----------


## reda laby

أختى الحبيبة الصدوقة
سوما
ألا أدلك على  السورة التي نزلت بكاملها ؟
 هي سورة المدثر

خير المعرفة هى التعرف على اهم المعلومات 
عن ديننا الحنيف

اللهم اغفر وارحم لنا جميعاً

----------


## reda laby

أختى العزيزة

زهـــــــــــــــــــــــــراء

ألا أدلك على السورة التي تسمى سنام القران ؟
هى سورة البقرة
فإن قراءتها تعطيكى راحة نفسية وعزيمة قوية 
لمعرفة المزيد والمزيد 
إفتحى المصحف  وقراءة متأنية  وتفهم للمعانى وللقصص القرآنى  
المذكور فيها تكونى قد حصلتى على زاد التقوى 

اللهم اغفر وارحم لنا جميعاً

----------


## reda laby

الأخت العزيزة
عزة نفس

ألا أدلك على السورة التي حث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم النساء على تعلمها ؟
هى سورة النور
إنها الدفاع لأحكام عديدة فى الإسلام

ويكفى بجانب الإطلاع التقرب إلى الله بقراءة القرآن 

اللهم اغفر وارحم

----------


## reda laby

أختى الحبيبة 
البرنسيسة
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوران

ألا أدلك على السورة التي تسمى سورة الحواريين ؟
 هى سورة الصف

بقراءة كل حرف من حروف القرآن 
تزداد الحسنات وهى زادنا ليوم الحساب

اللهم اغفر وارحم لنا جميعاً

----------


## نــوران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



* {وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ لِمَ تُؤْذُونَنِي وَقَدْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ(5)وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ(6)وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُوَ يُدْعَى إِلَى الإِسْلامِ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ(7)يُرِيدُونَ لِيُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ مُتِمُّ نُورِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ(8)هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ(9)}.*
*
((سورة الصف ))

صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

:f2: احييك استاذ رضا لموضوعك القيم .. :f2: 
بارك الله فيك .. دائما تاتى بكل ما هو جميل يجمع شملنا بالخير..
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك..
وكثيرا ما احب انا اقراه يوميا فى كل وقت ..
هى ايه الكرسى .. دائما مرطب لسانى بقراتها بعد كل صلاة
وهذا الدعاء 
((( اللهم عافنى فى قدرتك وادخلنى فى رحمتك واقضِ اجلى فى طاعتك واختم لى بخير عملى واجعل ثوابه الجنة))) :f2:

----------


## زي الملايكة

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
الاخ العزيز الفاضل 
رضا
احيك باعظم تحيه
واجمل تحيه
تحيه الاسلام
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
احييك على هذا الموضوع الجميل
جزاك الله عنا جميعا خير الجزاء
اما بعد
نعم
العشر الايات الاولى من سوره الكهف تحمى وتعصم من فتنه الدجال
وقانا الله واياكم اياها
والحمد لله
انا حفظتها من كثره قرائتها
خاصه يوم الجمعه
جزاك الله خيرا
مره اخرى
ومتعك الله بالصحه والعافيه

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*الاخ العزيز الاستاذ رضا لابى* 
*لك جزيل الشكر و الاجر الحسن باذن الله* 
*فهذه المسابقه هى من احب الافكار* 
*لان القران الكريم لا يفارقنا ابدا و الحمد لله*
*و انا ادوم على قرائه صوره الملك و الحمد لله*
*يارب* 
*اللهم اجعل القران العظيم ربيع قلوبنا* 
*و نور ابصرنا*
*و جلاء احزننا وهمومنا*
*امين يارب*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (87) سورة الأنبياء
لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
دمت بخير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
{وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله انه هو السميع العليم}  
*

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى..
(من يضلل الله فلا هادى له، ويذرهم فى طغيانهم يعمهون )
صدق الله العظيم


اللهم ارحمنا واغفر لنا انت مولانا فنعم أجر العاملين

----------


## maystroo2000

thankssssss

----------


## nanaahmad

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم - مالك يوم الدين -اياك نعبد واياك نستعين اهدنا الصراط المستقيم -صراط الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضااااالين امين   صدق الله العظيم 
 فاتحة الكتاب  هي ما ابدا بها يومي ووردي  -نفعني الله واياكم من بركتها وسرها العظيم --داوموا عليها وسترون بركتها في حياتكم كلها  -

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ..
كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم 
وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خير لكم 
وعسى ان تحبوا شيئاً وهو شر لك
 والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون *
صدق الله العظيم


اللهم تقبل منا صالح الأعمال

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

{وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ} (83) سورة الأنبياء
أني مسني الضر وأنت ارحم الراحمين

----------


## reda laby

أختى العزيزة
زهرة الياسمينا

ألا أدلك على كنز من كنوز المعرفة الإسلامية ؟

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( قال الله تعالى : قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين عبدي نصفين ، ولعبدي ما سأل ، فإذا قال العبد : {الحمد لله رب العالمين} ، قال الله : حمدني عبدي . فإذا قال : {الرحمن الرحيم} ، قال : اثنى علي عبدي . فإذا قال : {مالك يوم الدين} ، قال مجدني عبدي.وإذا قال:{إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين} ، قال : هذا بيني وبين عبدي ، ولعبدي ما سأل . فإذا قال : {اهدنا الصراط المستقيم . صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين} ، قال : هذا لعبدي . ولعبدي ما سأل ) .. 


أللهم تقبل منا صالح أعمالنا

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
الحاج
سيد جعيتم

 ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏قال :‏ 
‏( كنا ‏ في مسير لنا فنزلنا فجاءت جارية فقالت إن سيد الحي سليم وإن ‏ ‏نفرنا غيب ‏ ‏فهل منكم ‏ ‏راق ‏ ‏فقام معها ‏ ‏رجل ‏ ‏‏ما كنا ‏نأبنه برقية فرقاه فبرأ فأمر له بثلاثين شاة وسقانا لبنا فلما رجع قلنا له أكنت ‏ تحسن رقية أو كنت ‏ ترقي قال لا ‏ ‏ ما ‏ رقيت إلا ‏ ‏بأم الكتاب ‏ ‏قلنا لا تحدثوا شيئا حتى نأتي أو نسأل النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فلما قدمنا ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏ذكرناه للنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال ‏ وما كان يدريه أنها ‏ ‏رقية ‏ ‏اقسموا واضربوا لي بسهم ) .. 

أللهم تقبل منا صالح أعمالنا

----------


## reda laby

الفاضلة الغالية
ماما زوزو

‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ رضي الله عنه ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال‏ : 
( لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي تقرأ فيه سورة ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ) [ رواه مسلم ] .. 


اللهم تقبل منا صالح الأعمال

----------


## reda laby

أخى وحبيب قلبى
شاعر الرومانسية

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 ( من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة مكتوبة ، لم يمنعه من دخول الجنة إلا أن يموت )


اللهم تقبل منا صالح الأعمال

----------


## reda laby

الأخت الفاضلة
نانا احمد 
‏أبو أمامة الباهلي ‏ ‏قال :‏ ‏سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول : 
(‏ ‏اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه اقرءوا الزهراوين ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ‏وسورة ‏ ‏آل ‏ ‏عمران ‏ ‏فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو كأنهما غيايتان أو كأنهما ‏ ‏فرقان ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏طير صواف ‏ ‏تحاجان ‏ ‏عن أصحابهما اقرءوا سورة ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ‏فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها ‏ ‏البطلة )


اللهم تقبل صالح أعمالنا

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى..

مثل الجنة التى وعد المتقون تجرى من تحتها الأنهار أكلها دائم وظلها *
 تلك عقبى الذين اتقوا وعقبى الكافرين النار *

اللهم نقبل منا صالح الأعمال

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="1 80"][QUOTE=reda laby;1145235]الأخت العزيزة
عزة نفس

ألا أدلك على السورة التي حث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم النساء على تعلمها ؟
هى سورة النور
إنها الدفاع لأحكام عديدة فى الإسلام

ويكفى بجانب الإطلاع التقرب إلى الله بقراءة القرآن 

اللهم اغفر وارحم[/QUOTE

اخي استاذ رضا

اشكر لك الموضوع الطيب جزاك الله كل خير عليه 

سورة النور من جاءت بجميع الأحكام التي شرعت والتي حرمت على المرأه وايضا وضعت حدود للمرأه 

للإلتزام بتعاليم الإسلام الصحيحه وايضا حكم الإسلام على الزاني والزانيه وايضا تحدثت السوره عن نور 

الله سبحانه وتعالى اتدري اخي انني كلما قرأت هذه السوره قبل الخلود الى النوم استيقظ صباحا لأجد نورا 

ربانيا قد انبعث من وجهي

شكرا لك اخي للتذكير حفظك الله ورعاك وجزاك كل الخير يارب[/frame]*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


استاذ / رضـــــــــــــــا


موضوع  جميل جزاك الله به خير 


 (رب اوزعنى ان اشكر نعمتك التى انعمت على وعلى والدى 
وان اعمل صالحا ترضاه وادخلنى برحمتك فى عبادك الصالحين)

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
عاصم أبو ندى

‏أبو أمامة الباهلي ‏ ‏قال :‏ ‏سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول :
 (‏ ‏اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه اقرءوا الزهراوين ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ‏وسورة ‏ ‏آل ‏ ‏عمران ‏ ‏فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو كأنهما غيايتان أو كأنهما ‏ ‏فرقان ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏طير صواف ‏ ‏تحاجان ‏ ‏عن أصحابهما اقرءوا سورة ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ‏فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها ‏ ‏البطلة )


اللهم تقبل منا صالح الأعمال

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل

مايســــــــــــــــترو

عن أبي الدرداء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
 ( من حفظ عشر آيات من أول سورة الكهف عُصم من الدجال وفي رواية ـ من آخر سورة الكهف ـ ) 

اللهم تقبل منا صالح الأعمال

----------


## زي الملايكة

السلام عليكم جميعا
ما احلى ما ترى عينى
ملحمه
فعلا
لا يستطيع اللسان ان يصف روحانيه هذه المشاركات
ما اجملها
ما احلاها
اللهم ادم علينا نعمه الايمان
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك
اللهم امين
امين

----------


## زي الملايكة

تاملوا معى احبائى هذه الايه الجميله
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( ان عذاب ربك لواقع ما له من دافع)
صدق الله العظيم
اللهم لا تجعلنا ممن يقع عليهم عذابك
اللهم قنا عذابك
اللهم قنا عذابك
اللهم قنا عذابك

----------


## nanaahmad

قال الله تعالى -- ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة انك انت الوهاب- ربنا انك جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه ان الله لا يخلف الميعاد 
 قال الله تعالى لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطانا ربنا ولا تحملنا مالا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين( صدق الله العظيم )

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(وقل ربى زدنى علما)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكر خاص 
إلى كل من يداوم على المشاركة 
بآية من آيات الذكر الحكيم
كلام الله ما بعده قول يضاهيه 
نتنسم فيه عبير الجنة
وروحانيات سماوية 
نبحر فيها حتى نعتلى القمم فى جنة الرحمن


اللهم تقبل منا صالح الدعاء

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا * إن الله لا يحب كل خوّان كفور )
صدق الله العظيم


اللهم تقبل منا خالص الدعاء وصالح الأعمال

----------


## زي الملايكة

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتى الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك عن من تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتزل من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل

شىء قدير
(صدق الله العظيم)

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ..
( يابنى إنها إن تك مثقال حبة من خردل فتكن فى صخرة أو فى السموات أو فى الأرض يأت بها الله إن الله لطيف خبير * يابنى أقم الصلاة إن ذلك من عزم الأمور * ولا تصعر خدك للناس ولا تمش فى الأرض مرحاً إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور * واقصد فى مشيك واغضض من صوتك إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير ).

صدق الله العظيم


أنظر أخى / أختى 
لما أرشدنا الله إليه 
إنها تعاليم يحتم علينا الأخذ بناصيتها والعمل عليها 
وأن نكون قدوة بها لمن هم تحت ولايتنا صغاراً كانوا أو كباراً 

اللهم تقبل منا الدعاء وصالح الأعمال

----------


## reda laby

> (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
> قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتى الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك عن من تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتزل من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل
> 
> شىء قدير
> (صدق الله العظيم)


أختى الحبيبة
زى الملايكة

مهما إنتقينا من آيات من كتاب الله العزيز الكريم
سوف نجد ما يجلى صدورنا 
(قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتى الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك  ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتزل من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل شىء قدير )

اللهم تقبل  منا صالح الأعمال وأفضل الدعاء

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

{تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي الْنَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الَمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَن تَشَاء بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ} (27) سورة آل عمران 
اللهم ارزقنا التقوي واجعلنا مع المتقين
 {وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ اللّهُ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ} (71) سورة التوبة
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## سوما



----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

من أجمل المواضيع التى وضعتها 
يا أستاذى العزيز / رضا لابى
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ويتقبل منك أعمالك الجميلة الباعثة على الخير 
وتجعلنا معك نحصد الحسنات والخيرات  :Love:  
ونجتمع سوياً فى الجنة بمشيئة الله تعالى 


كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل لو كان البحر مداداً لكلمات ربى لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربى ولو جئنا بمثله مددا 
صدق الله العظيم


سلام يا أخوتى الأعزاء فى الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



نصيحة غالية



من كان مع الله كان الله معه واسمعوا الى وصية يعقوب لابنائه في سورة يوسف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( ولا تيأسوا من روح الله إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون )

صدق الله العظيم 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل يا عبادى الذين اسرفوا على انفسهم لا تيئسوا من روح الله انه لا ييئس من روح الله الا القوم الكافرون)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الحمد لله رب العالمين مالك يوم الدين اياك نعبد واياك نستعين اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولاالضالين)
صدق الله العظيم
من اجمل السور 
فاتحه الكتاب
فيها دعاء جميل

----------


## reda laby

( والذين أوتوا العلم درجات )

تقبل الله منا ومنكم خيرالدعاء وصالح الأعمال

----------


## reda laby

أختى الفاضلة
سوما

ألا أدلك على لؤلؤة من لآلئ القرآن الكريم 

‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ رضي الله عنه ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال‏ : 
( لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي تقرأ فيه سورة ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ) 


تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الدعاء والأعمال

----------


## reda laby

أختى الحبيبة
زى الملايكة
ومن فضائل سورة الفاتحة أيضاً 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( ما أنزلت في التوراة، ولا في الإنجيل، ولا في الزبور، ولا في الفرقان مثلها. وإنها سبع من المثاني، والقرآن العظيم الذي أعطيته  .. ) 
و ..
عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي سعيد الخدري ‏ ‏قال :‏ 
‏( كنا ‏ في مسير لنا فنزلنا فجاءت جارية فقالت إن سيد الحي سليم وإن ‏ ‏نفرنا غيب ‏ ‏فهل منكم ‏ ‏راق ‏ ‏فقام معها ‏ ‏رجل ‏ ‏‏ما كنا ‏نأبنه برقية فرقاه فبرأ فأمر له بثلاثين شاة وسقانا لبنا فلما رجع قلنا له أكنت ‏ تحسن رقية أو كنت ‏ ترقي قال لا ‏ ‏ ما ‏ رقيت إلا ‏ ‏بأم الكتاب ‏ ‏قلنا لا تحدثوا شيئا حتى نأتي أو نسأل النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فلما قدمنا ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏ذكرناه للنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال ‏ وما كان يدريه أنها ‏ ‏رقية ‏ ‏اقسموا واضربوا لي بسهم )

و ...

) عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : 
( بينما جبريل قاعد عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع نقيضا من فوقه فرفع رأسه فقال : هذا باب من السماء فتح اليوم ، لم يفتح قط إلا اليوم ، فنزل منه ملك فقال : هذا ملك نزل إلى الأرض ، لم ينزل قط إلا اليوم ، فسلم وقال : أبشر بنورين أوتيتهما ، لم يؤتهما نبي قبلك ؛ فاتحة الكتاب ، وخواتيم سورة {البقرة} ، لن تقرأ بحرف منهما إلا أعطيته ) .

أنظرى يا أختاه
فضل سورة الفاتحة التى تفتح على الإنسان سيلاً من الحسنات 
المليئة بالدعاء والثناء والتمجيد 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( قال الله تعالى : قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين عبدي نصفين ، ولعبدي ما سأل ، فإذا قال العبد : {الحمد لله رب العالمين} ، قال الله : حمدني عبدي . فإذا قال : {الرحمن الرحيم} ، قال : اثنى علي عبدي . فإذا قال : {مالك يوم الدين} ، قال مجدني عبدي.وإذا قال:{إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين} ، قال : هذا بيني وبين عبدي ، ولعبدي ما سأل . فإذا قال : {اهدنا الصراط المستقيم . صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين} ، قال : هذا لعبدي . ولعبدي ما سأل  ) .


اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم خير الدعاء وصالح الأعمال

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ءامن الرسول بما انزل اليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل ءامن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين احد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا واطعنا غفرانك ربنا واليك المصير.لا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت .ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطانا .ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا مالا طاقه لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

( .. وقل ربى زدنى علما ..)

اللهم تقبل منا خير الدعاء وصالح الأعمال

----------


## زي الملايكة

وهذه خواتيم سوره البقره
سيدى
ليعظم الاجر
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يقرا القرءان اناء الليل واطراف النهار

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

{وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ} (14) سورة لقمان
الله بعد توحيد الله ياتي الوالدين سبحان الله وفي هذه الاية نجد الام وفضلها وما تلاقيه من اجل ابنائها
عظيمة هي ايات الله
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا الله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## سوما

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا "
صدق الله العظيم..*

----------


## reda laby

> وهذه خواتيم سوره البقره
> سيدى
> ليعظم الاجر
> اللهم اجعلنا ممن يقرا القرءان اناء الليل واطراف النهار


أختى العزيزة
زى الملايكة

من فضائل سورة البقرة

‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ رضي الله عنه ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال‏ : 
( لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي تقرأ فيه سورة ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ )

وأيضاً ..

‏عن ‏ ‏أبي مسعود ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال :‏ ‏قال النبي‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 (‏ من قرأ بالآيتين من ‏ آخر سورة ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ‏في ليلة كفتاه )

تقبل الله منا قراءة كتابه وتفهم معانيه بيسر يسير 

اللهم تقبل الدعاء والعمل الصالح

----------


## reda laby

> {وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ} (14) سورة لقمان
> الله بعد توحيد الله ياتي الوالدين سبحان الله وفي هذه الاية نجد الام وفضلها وما تلاقيه من اجل ابنائها
> عظيمة هي ايات الله
> استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا الله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه


أخى الحبيب

ابو ندى

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة مكتوبة ، لم يمنعه من دخول الجنة إلا أن يموت )

أنظر أخى إنها هدية ثمينة من الله الخالق البارئ الرحمن الرحيم الغفور
اللهم تقبل

----------


## reda laby

أختى وصديقتى العزيزة
سومــا

‏أبو أمامة الباهلي ‏ ‏قال :‏ 
‏سمعت رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول :
 (‏ ‏اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه اقرءوا الزهراوين ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ‏وسورة ‏ ‏آل ‏ ‏عمران ‏ ‏فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو كأنهما غيايتان أو كأنهما ‏ ‏فرقان ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏طير صواف ‏ ‏تحاجان ‏ ‏عن أصحابهما اقرءوا سورة ‏ ‏البقرة ‏ ‏فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها ‏ ‏البطلة )


اللهم تقبل منا جهادنا وأعمالنا

----------


## الشيخ كريم

أخى الفاضل
رضـــــا لابــــــــى 

زادك الله من نعيمه فى الدنيا والآخرة
وأسكنك الجنة وتمتعت برياضها وحورها 
وإتسمت بأفضل الخلق 
طالما  قدمت لنا هذه الموسوعة الجميلة
 من التنبيهات والإشارات الهامة
فى حياة كل مسلم مؤمن


تقبل الله منا ومنك

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والذين هم على صلاتهم يحافظون * أولئك فى جنات مكرمون *

صدق الله العظيم

الرسالة واضحة من الآية الكريمة
وفقكم الله جميعاً لما فيه الخير 
وألف شكر أخى العزيز
رضالابى
على موضوعك القيم هذا 
(اللهم أجعله فى ميزان حسناته )

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## reda laby

أختى الكريمة
النجمة الحائرة

زادك الله طاعة وإيماناً
وتقبل منك صالح الأعمال
وجعل النعيم فى جنة الخلد خير الجزاء

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

أختى العزيزة
هايدى 
المداومة على قراءة القرآن الكريم
تشعر الإنسان بالصفاء النفسى 
وأنه لقمة الروحانيات التى يعيشها الإنسان

( اقرؤوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعاً لأصحابه  )

لك منى خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> وفقكم الله جميعاً لما فيه الخير 
> وألف شكر أخى العزيز
> رضالابى
> على موضوعك القيم هذا 
> (اللهم أجعله فى ميزان حسناته )
> 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أخى الفاضل
الشيخ كريم

أشكرك على كلامك الذى يزيدنى خجلاً
ودافعاً لتقديم المزيد من المواضيع الهادفة
التى تزيد المعرفة  
والإستزادة من الثقافة العامة 
أياً كانت  
علمية دينية ادبية  
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(وعباد الحمن الذين يمشون على الارض هونا واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما.والذين يبيتون لربهم سجدا وقياما.والذين يقولون ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما.انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما)
صدق الله العظيم
اللهم اجعلنا من عبادك ومن خاصتك
اللهم اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يبيت لربه سجدا وقياما 
اللهم امين
استجب 
استجب
استجب

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شئ عظيم * يوم ترونها تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها وترى الناس سكارى وماهم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد )

صدق الله العظيم

اللهم ارحمنا وقوى إيماننا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين 


اللهم تقبل الدعاء وصالح الأعمال

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (وعباد الحمن الذين يمشون على الارض هونا واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما.والذين يبيتون لربهم سجدا وقياما.والذين يقولون ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما.انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما)
> صدق الله العظيم
> اللهم اجعلنا من عبادك ومن خاصتك
> اللهم اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم
> اللهم اجعلنا ممن يبيت لربه سجدا وقياما 
> اللهم امين
> استجب 
> استجب
> استجب


  {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ} (186) سورة البقرة
  {أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاء الْأَرْضِ أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلًا مَّا تَذَكَّرُونَ} (62) سورة النمل
  استجب !!! فعل أمر لا يليق في الدعاء وافضل أنقول اللهم أمين يا الله يامجيب
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

----------


## reda laby

> استجب !!! فعل أمر لا يليق في الدعاء وافضل أنقول اللهم أمين يا الله يامجيب
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


 أخى الكريم
عاصم
بارك الله فيك
على أسلوبك الكيّس واللبق
شكراً على الإيضاح 
والأخت الفاضلة 
بالقطع لم  تسترع الإنتباه لهذا الخطأ
لأن اللفظ المستخدم معروف ومفهوم مضمونه والقصد منه
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( ما يفتح الله للناس من رحمة فلا ممسك لها ، وما يمسك فلا مرسل له ، ومن بعده ، وهو العزيز الحكيم )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم زدنا إيماناً
اللهم زدنا حصانةً من إبليس 
وأدِم علينا الصحة والعافية
 وأنعِم علينا من خيرك زاد التقوى
اللهم تقبل واغفر وارحم 
انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الم نشرح لك صدرك.ووضعنا عنك وزرك.الذى انقض ظهرك.ورفعنا لك ذكرك.فان مع العسر يسرا.ان مع العسر يسرا.فاذا فرغت فانصب.والى ربك فارغب)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby



----------


## reda laby



----------


## reda laby

عن فروة بن نوفل رضي الله عنه أنه أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :
يا رسول الله علمني شيئا أقوله إذا أويت إلى فراشي فقال : 

( اقرأ قل يا أيها الكافرون فإنها براءة من الشرك )

----------


## زي الملايكة

الاستاذ العزيز
رضا
الحديث عن كلام الله نبع لا ينضب ابدا
وفيض ننهل منه
 ما استطعنا
اللهم زد ايماننا
وثبت اقدامانا
وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين
امين

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتنا وثبت اقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين)

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

الآية الأولى:
من سورة الحديد
وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس
وذلك بحكم مهنتى مهندسا لتآكل الحديد والذى 
فيه فناء وموت للحديد وتحوله لخردة
ورغم ذلك الله هدى الإنسان
وجعله يحيى هذا الحديد ليصبح حديدا وصلبا جديدا 



 
الآية الثانية:
من سورة الدخان والتى فيها تحذير  
شديد من الدخان والتدخين و أنا أستند
إلى هذه الآية فى دعوتى للناس بالتوقف 
عن التدخين لحرمانيته بطريقه غير مباشرة 
شرعا وعقلا 

 
الآية الثالثة:
من سورة الرعد
وهى توقيعى فى المنتدى
وذلك لكونى سياسى مصرى أنادى بالتغيير
الشامل والجماعى وليس بالتغيير الفردى
فى سبيل نهضة مصر من كبوتها
فى جميع الميادين و المجالات 
 


الآية الرابعة:
من سورة الطور
وفيها قال سبحانه وتعالى 
كلوا وأشربوا هنيئا وكرر هذه الجملة
فى سور أخرى من القرآن الكريم
مؤكدا على ما يتناوله الإنسان من طعام وشراب
إنما يؤكل أو يشرب فقط 
وهنا أين التدخين من شرب وأكل الإنسان
التدخين لم يحرم بتحريم مباشر لكون لا تدخين
أيام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولكن التحريم جاء بطريقة غير مباشرة
كما سيتبين لكم فى  
الآية الخامسة:
من سورة البقرة 
 
ولا جدال فى ذلك من أن التدخين
هلاك مبين
"ولا ضرر ولا ضرار"
و التدخين فيه ضرر للمدخن
وضرر أخر يقع على من هم حول المدخن
وهنا الضرر مزدوج
فإجتنبوا التدخين وكذلك المدخنين
وتوبوا إلى الله
وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين

----------


## reda laby

عن أبي الدرداء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
( من حفظ عشر آيات من أول سورة الكهف عُصم من الدجال ) 
    * وفي رواية ـ من آخر سورة الكهف *

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( من حفظ عشر آيات من أول سورة الكهف عُصم من " فتنة " الدَّجال )

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( من قرأ سورة الكهف ) [ كما أنزلت ] كانت له نورا يوم القيامة ، من مقامه إلى مكة ،
و من قرأ عشر آيات من آخرها ثم خرج الدجال لم يضره ،
و من توضأ فقال : سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك [ أشهد أن ] لا إله إلا أنت ، أستغفرك و أتوب إليك ، كتب في رق ، ثم جعل في طابع ، فلم يكسر إلى يوم القيامة ) 

وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام :
( من قرأ سورة ( الكهف ) ليلة الجمعة، أضاء له من النور ما بينه وبين البيت العتيق )

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( من قرأ سورة ( الكهف ) في يوم الجمعة أضاء له من النور ما بين الجمعتين )

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا نودى للصلاة من يوم الجمعة فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله وذروا البيع ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم  تعلمون / فإذا قضيت فانتشروا فى الأرض وابتغوا من فضل الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أحلام الغريب

أخى فى الله
الاستاذ / رضا لابى
انى والله احبك فى الله
وفى زيارتى  شبه الاسبوعية 
دوماً أجدك تقدم الجديد والمفيد 
لك شكرى ومحبتى لك
لى عودة 
والسلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أحلام الغريب

يقول الله فى كتابه الكريم
... سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن انفسهم ومما لا يعلمون  * وأية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون ..
صدق الله العظيم 

يجب علينا أن نتفقه فى الدين 
والله يحب الباحثين فى امور دينهم
والعمل على فهمه والعمل به

جعل ما تقدمه اخى الفاضل 
فى ميزان حسناتك

لك مودتى ومحبتى

----------


## أحلام الغريب

قال الله فى كتابه الكريم
...من عمل صالحاً فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها وما ربك بظلام للعبيد ..
صدق الله العظيم


إنما يعود نفع فعل المرء على نفسه فقط ويرجع وبال ذلك عليه أيضاً ، إن الله لا يعاقب أحداً بذنب شخص آخر إلا بعد قيام الحجة عليه وإرسال الرسول إليه ـ إن الله ليس بظالم للعباد . 

شكراً اخى الفاضل
الذى دوماً تجمعنا على الخير 
ونفترق عليه 


لك مودتى ومحبتى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل
بهجت الأباصيرى

ألا أدلك على سورة تزيد كفة ميزانك حسنات ؟
( إنا فتحنا‏ لك فتحاً مبيناً * ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم نعمته عليك ويهديك ‏‏صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا ‏ )

... عن أنس قال : أنها نزلت على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم مرجعه من الحديبية وأصحابه يخالطون الحزن والكآبة وقد حِيل بينهم وبين مساكنهم ونحروا الهدْى بالحديبية .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لقد أُنزلت علىّ آيتان هما أحبُ إلىّ من الدنيا جميعاً .

----------


## reda laby

> أخى فى الله
> الاستاذ / رضا لابى
> انى والله احبك فى الله
> وفى زيارتى  شبه الاسبوعية 
> دوماً أجدك تقدم الجديد والمفيد 
> لك شكرى ومحبتى لك
> لى عودة 
> والسلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته


أخى العزيز
أحلام الغريب

أنى أكن جم العواطف الأخوية 
لكم احبائى فى الله 
على صفحات منتدانا الغالى 
إلى أن نلتقى سوياً فى جنة الخلد 
آمين 
وأنا فى إنتظار مشاركاتك اليومية 
بآية من آيات الذكر الحكيم
متمعنين فى معانيها وآثارها على الفرد والمجتمع 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرىوإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

[CENTER]( وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون )

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ومن اياته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازواجا لتسكنوا اليها وجعل بينكم موده ورحمه)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ربى قد اتيتنى من الملك وعلمتنى من تاويل الاحاديث فاطر السموات والارض انت وليى فى الدنيا والاخره توفنى مسلما والحقنى بالصالحين)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

[frame="6 80"]{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا تَدَايَنتُم بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ وَلْيَكْتُب بَّيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ وَلاَ يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللّهُ فَلْيَكْتُبْ وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلاَ يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا فَإن كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَن يُمِلَّ هُوَ فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَاسْتَشْهِدُواْ شَهِيدَيْنِ من رِّجَالِكُمْ فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّن تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاء أَن تَضِلَّ إْحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الأُخْرَى وَلاَ يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاء إِذَا مَا دُعُواْ وَلاَ تَسْأَمُوْاْ أَن تَكْتُبُوْهُ صَغِيرًا أَو كَبِيرًا إِلَى أَجَلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِندَ اللّهِ وَأَقْومُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَرْتَابُواْ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلاَّ تَكْتُبُوهَا وَأَشْهِدُوْاْ إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ وَلاَ يُضَآرَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلاَ شَهِيدٌ وَإِن تَفْعَلُواْ فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ} (282) سورة البقرة[/frame]
     اطول اية في القران الكريم
وكثير من الناس لايعملون بها في تعاملاتهم غفر الله لنا ولهم
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع جميل أستاذ رضا 
بارك الله فيك
أتأثر كثيرا بهذه الآية الكريمة في قوله تعالى
{ إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ يَهْدِى مَنْ يَشَاء وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ باِلْمهتَدِين}
صدق الله العظيم
جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ رضا

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



آية أرددها دائماً



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ 
رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا
رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا 
أَنتَ مَوْلانَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ 

صدق الله العظيم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عصام كابو

*موضوع اكثر من رائع استاذ رضا لابى

ممكن اشارك معكم بهذه الايه الكريمة


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا هو مولانا و على الله فليتوكل المؤمنون"

صدق الله العظيم

*

----------


## lakaf

السلام عليكم
..... لن ترضي عنك اليهود والنصارى حتي تتبع ملتهم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*(إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوَءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِن قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً) .. صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## حسام عمر

*انا احب اخر 4 صفحات في المصحف واحب اقراهم كل يوم*

*يمكن عشان دول اول ما حفظته من القرأن*


*والف شكر لفكرة الموضوع الرائعه*

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(لو انزلنا هذا القران على جبل لرايته خاشعا متصدعا من خشيه الله)
صدق الله العظيم
سبحان الله
ما اجملها من ايه
والله لو مد البحر سبعت ابحر ما نفذت كلمات الرحمن
سبحان الله
عدد خلقه وزنه عرشه ومداد كلماته
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل هل ننباكم بالاخسرين اعمالا الذين ضل سعيهم فى الحياه الدنيا وهم يحسبون انهم يحسنون صنعا)
صدق الله العظيم
اللهم انا نعوذ بك ان نكون من الاخسرين اعمالا
اللهم انا اعوذ بك ان يضل سعينا فى الحياه الدنيا
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين
رب اغفر لى ولوالدى وللمؤمنين يوم يكون الحساب

----------


## oo7

الم تعلم ان الله له ملك السموات والارض يعذب من يشاء ويغفر لمن يشاء والله على كل شئ قدير

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(لله ملك السموات والارض يخلق ما يشاء يهب لمن يشاء اناثا ويهب لمن يشاء الذكور او يزوجهم ذكرانا واناثا ويجعل من يشاء عقيما)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى
بدون ذكر الأسماء 
يكفى الثواب الذى حصدتموه
وأرجو المداومة على المشاركة فى الموضوع



لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة * ارجعى إلى ربك راضية مرضية *
 فادخلى فى عبادى * وادخلى جنتى )

اللهم تقبل

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ان عذاب ربك لواقع ماله من دافع)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## oo7

الاية دى لكل احبائى فى المنتدى
لا تجعل مع الله الها اخر فتقعد مذموما مخذولا

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ان تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت اقدامكم)
صدق الله العظيم
اللهم ثبت اقدام اهل غزه يارب
امين يا رب

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الم.غلبت الروم.فى ادنى الارض.وهم من بعد غلبهم سيغلبون.فى بضع سنين.لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد ويومئذ يفرح المؤمنون بنصر الله)
صدق الله العظيم
ف الحقيقه وجدتها مناسبه لاهل غزه
يا رب
اسعدهم واسعدنا بالنصر
اللهم نصرك الذى وعدت
اللهم نصرك الذى وعدت
اللهم نصرك الذى وعدت

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا فى سبيل الله امواتا بل احياء عند ربهم يرزقون)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( ربِ هب لى حكماً وألحقنى بالصالحين )

اللهم تقبل

----------


## نــوران

(((فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا يضل ولا يشقى )))


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(لو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك)
صدق الله العظيم
دعوه جميله للحلم ف التعامل
والصبر ف النصيحه
احتذاء  واقتدائا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ان الذى فرض عليك القران لرادك الى معاد)
صدق الله العظيم
اللهم انصر اخواننا الفلسطينين

----------


## nanaahmad

هذه الايام بالذات ونحن نعيش هذه الازمة الصعبة المريرة -والتي يصعب علينا ان نصفها بكلمة ومشاعر حزن وقهر وألم على اهلنا في غزة الحبيبة 
   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل    صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُتْرَفِينَ (45) 
وَكَانُوا يُصِرُّونَ عَلَى الْحِنثِ الْعَظِيمِ (46) 
وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ (47) (سورة الواقعه)*

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ....
( إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى أولئك عنها مبعدون * 
لا يسمعون حسيسها وهم فى ما اشتهت أنفسهم خالدون ) 
صدق الله العظيم


اللهم تقبل

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل يا عبادى الذين اسرفوا على انفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمه الله)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(وما رميت اذ رميت ولكن الله رمى)
صدق الله العظيم
يا رب
كن لهم ولا تمن عليهم
الله انصرهم وساندهم 
اللهم عليك بالاعداء
اللهم انصرنا وثبت اقدامنا 
امين
امين
امين

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( قل يوم الفتح لا ينفع الذين كفروا إيمانهم ولا هم ينظرون * فأعرض عنهم وانتظر إنهم منتظرون )
صدق الله العظيم

يا رب انصر شعب فلسطين
وهوّن عليهم وانزل عليهم الصبر 
حتى الفتح المبين 
اللهم آمين

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(اذا زلزلت الارض زلزالها واخرجت الارض اثقالها وقال الانسان مالها يومئذ تحدث اخبارها بان ربك اوحى لها
يومئذ يخرج الناس اشتاتا ليروا اعمالهم فمن يعمل مثقال ذره خير يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذره شر يره)
صدق الله العظيم
اللهم اجعلنا ممكن يروا خير اعمالهم
اللهم يمن كتابنا
ويسر حسابنا
واعتق رقابنا
واهدى سبلنا
يا مجيب الدعاء
هذا الدعاء
ونرجو منك الاجابه
وعليك التكلان 
يا رب المستضعفين
يا ربنا

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل / ألم يجعل كيدهم فى تضليل / وأرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل / ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل /فجعلهم كعصف مأكول .
صدق الله العظيم

اوجه هذه السورة الكريمة من كتاب الله تعالى 
تجاه ما يحدث ألآن فى غزة 
نصر الله المسلمين فى فلسطين

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وتوكل على الله وكفى بالله وكيلا 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
..ولقد آتينا بنى إسرائيل الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على العالمين () وآتيناهم بينات من الأمر فما اختلفوا إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم بغيا بينهم إن ربك يقضى بينهم يوم اليامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون ..
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم اقضى على اليهود 
واجعل مقرهم جهنم فى اليوم المشهود

----------


## oo7

لقد كان لكم فى رسول الله اسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الاخر وذكر الله كثيرا

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جاءتكم جنود فأرسلنا عليهم ريحاً و جنوداً لم تروها وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا) 
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم انصر شعب فلسطين 
من كيد اليهود المعتدين

اللهم تقبل الدعاء

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( لقد كان لكم فى رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجوا الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرا )
صدق الله العظيم


اقتدوا بخلق الرسول 
حتى تنعموا بجنة الخلد 

اللهم تقبل الدعاء وصالح الأعمال

----------


## عزيز على القلب

( .. وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله ثم إذا مسكم الضر فإليه تجأرون ) 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## عزيز على القلب

( .. فاتقوا الله واطيعون ..)

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاه وانها لكبيره الا على الخاشعين)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وما منا إلا له مقام معلوم * 
وإنا لنحن الصافون *
وإنا لنحن المسبحون *
وإن كانوا ليقولون *
لو ان عندنا ذكراً من الأولين *
لكنا عباد الله المخلصين *

صدق الله العظيم
اللهم تقبل منا صالح الدعاء

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ومن اياته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازواجا لتسكنوا اليها وجعل بينكم موده ورحمه)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يقل له كفوا احد)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( واذكر اسم ربك بكرة وأصيلاً )
صدق الله والعظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

يا رب
يا من بيده ملكوت كل شىء
يا حنان
يا منان
ياذا الجلال والاكرام
يا قادر
يا عاطى
يا من بيده ملكوت كل شىء
يا رب كل شىء ومليكه
يا من اذا اراد شىء فانما يقول له كن فيكون
اللهم اجعل هذا العام عام نصره للمسلمين
اللهم اجعله عام رخاء
عام امن وامان
عام سلم وسلام
عام ستر وصحه
عام سعاده
عام رضا
عام تحقيق ما فيه خير لنا ورضا منك يالله
اللهم امين
اللهم امين
اللهم امين

----------


## زي الملايكة

وقال ربى ادعونى استجب لكم

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِي إِذَا دَعَانِي فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ } (البقرة: 186) وقوله - سبحانه -: {ادعوا ربكم تضرعًا وخفية} (الأعراف: 55) وقوله - جل وعلا -: {وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم} (غافر: 60) صدق الله العظيم ... وغير ذلك من الآيات الداعية إلى الدعاء. 

وألف شكر أستاذى الغالى / رضا .. وربنا يبارك لنا فيك ... وعام هجرى سعيد إن شاء الله 

ولا ننسى أن ندعى إلى أخواننا فى غزة .. فهم فى أمس وقت للدعاء ... 





اللهم أنت ربنا ، و إلهنا ، و خالقنا ، قصدناك ، و رجوناك ، فلا تخيب رجاءنا ، ودعوناك ، فاستجب دعاءنا . 
اللهم انصرنا نصراً عزيزاً من عندك ، على من يحاربونك ، و يحاربون سنة نبييك ، ودينك ، و يقتلون عبادك ، اللهم كِلَّ سلاحهم واضرب وجوههم ، و مزقهم ، وفتتهم ، وحتهم حتاً ، واجعل أمرهم شتاً شتاً ، واجعل بيننا وبينهم سداً سداً ، و صب عليهم العذاب صباً صباً ، و أطفأ نارهم و شلّ إرادتهم . 
اللهم جردهم من حولهم ، وقوتهم ، و سلطهم على أنفسهم ، واجعل بأسهم بينهم . 
اللهم من كادنا فكده ، و من عادانا فعاده ، ومن حاربنا فاهزمه ، ومن قاتلنا فاقتله ، و من شردنا فشرده ، و من مزقنا فمزقه ، ومن مكر بنا فامكر به ، ومن خدعنا فاخدعه ، و من أشغلنا فأشغله ، و من بغى علينا فأهلكه ، و من آذانا فدمره ، و من حقد علينا فزلزله ، و من خطط للنيل منا فأفشله ومن أذلنا فاجعل الذلة ، والمسكنة عليه يا الله. 

اللهم عظم الخطب ، و اشتد الكرب ، و تفاقم الأمر ، ولا إله إلا أنت إليك المشتكى ، و أنت المستعان ، و لاحول ولا قوة إلا بك ، يامن لا فَرَج إلا من عنده ولا نجاة إلا بيده ، و لا نصرة إلا من عنده 
اللهم صغر كل متكبر ، واكسر كل متجبر ، واقهر كل ظالم ، و أذل كل متعزز علينا يا رب العالمين . 
اللهم رد كيد كل كائد ، و احم كل عائذ بك ، و أجر كل لائذ بك ، و انصر كل مستنصر بك ، و أعن كل مجاهد ، وآوِ كل شارد ، و أطعم كل جائع .

اللهم إن المجاهدين في غزة وغيرها ،حفاة فاحملهم ، و عراة فاكسهم و جياع فأطعمهم .

اللهم إن بالأمة من العسر ، والضنك ، والشدة ، والكرب ، ما لا يعلمه إلا أنت و ما لا يقدر على كشفه غيرك .
اللهم رب السموات و الأرض ، لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ، نستغفرك ، ونتوب إليك ، ونبرأ من حولنا وقوتنا إلى حولك وقوتك، ونضرع ونلجأ إليك 
لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلا إليك 
اللهم إنا ضعفاء فقوِّ في رضاك ضعفنا ، وخذ إلى الخير بنواصينا ، و اجعل الإسلام منتهى رضانا ، اللهم إنا ضعفاء فقونا ، و إنا أذلاء فأعزنا، و إنا فقراء فأغننا يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم يا ودود يا ودود يا ودود 
ياذا العرش المجيد يا فعال لما تريد 
برحمتك نستغيث اصلح لنا شاننا كله ولا تكلنا الى انفسنا طرفة عين
اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم ثبت اقدامهم اللهم اربط على قلوبهم اللهم كن معهم ولا تكن عليهم واكفهم شر الاشرار وكيد الفجار يا عزيز يا غفار 
اللهم كن عينهم اللتى يرون بها واذانهم التى يسمعون بها وايدهم التى يبطشون بها يا رب العالمين
اللهم اغفر لهم ذنوبهم وكفر عنهم سيئاتهم واغسلهم من ذنوبهم بالماء والثلج والبرد 
اللهم احفظهم من عبث العابثين واعين العملاء والخائنين من الخذل والمتخاذلين واجعلهم من عبادك الصالحين 
اللهم زلزل الارض تحت اقدام اعدائهم اللهم عليك باعدائهم اللهم زلزل كيانهم واعمى بصائرهم وشل اركانهم وفرق جمعهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم واجعل ضرباتهم فى المجاهدين خائبة واجعل ضربات المجاهدين فيهم صائبة يار ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اكرمهم بشهادة تصبهم بها الفردوس الاعلى وتجمعهم بها مع الانبياء والصديقين والشهداء يا رب العالمين
اللهم انا نسألك ان تحرر الاقصى من اليهود ومن دنس اليهود ومن كيد اليهود برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
اللهم ارزقنا صلاة فيه قبل الممات برحمتك يا راحم الراحمين 
اللهم لا تحرمنا اجر المجاهدين ولا تفتنا بعدهم 
اللهم اغفر لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات والمجاهدين والمجاهدات الاحياء منهم والاموت

اللهم يا غياث المستغيثين .. ويا صريخ المستصرخين .. ويا عون المؤمنين .. ويا جار المستجيرين .. يا ذا العظمة والسلطان .. يا من قصمت القياصرة .. وقَهرت الجبابرة .. وخضعت لك أعناق الفراعنة .... 

اللهم سلط على اليهود و الأمريكيين ومن ولاهم وأعانهم الريح القوا صم .. والبراكين والعواصف .. واملأ قلوبهم بالرعب والخوف .... 

اللهم نكس لهم كل راية .. وحُل بينهم وبين كل غاية .... 

اللهم اجعل جيش المسلمين جيشا لا ينهزم .. وبيوت المسلمين حصنا لا ينهدم .... 

لا إله إلا الله الجبار المنتقم العظيم .... 

لا إله إلا الله رب العرش الكريم .... 

لا إله إلا الله رب السموات والأرض ورب العرش الكريم .... 

اللـهم كـن لـهم جـارا ومعيـنا لـهم من شر أعدائهم .. وشر ما يحاكى ضدهم من الأنس والجن أن يفرط عليهم أحد أو أن يطغى .. عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولا إله غيرك .... 

اللهم أحفظهم بحفظك وانصرهم بقوتك وعزك وألبسهم ثوب العز وأتم لهم النصر على عدوهم وعدوك .. وإخرج عدوهم من بلادهم أذلة صاغرين .... 

اللهم أهلك اليهودَ و الأمريكان ومن ولاهم وأعانهم كما أهلكت عادًا و إرم .. وأنزل عليهم سَيل العَرِمْ .... 

اللهم اكسر شوكتهم .. واقض على ساستهم .. واجعل أموالهم وديارهم غنيمة للمسلمين في كل وقتٍ وحين .. يا منتقمُ يا جبار .. يا قهار .... 

اللهم سلط على اليهود و الأمريكان ومن والاهم وأعانهم فتنةً سوداء .. تمزقُ قوتهم .. وتحرقُ أئمتهم .. وتَشرب دماءهم .. وتخطفُ أبصارهم .. وتُذهبُ عقولهم .. وتُخرب بيوتهم .. وتنكسُ راياتهم .... 

يا قوى يا متين يا ذا الجلال والإكرام والجاه والسلطان .... 

اللهم أيقظ في المسلمين الهمم والعزائم .. ونبه فيهم الغافل والنائم .. وارفع قدرهم إن قل عددهم .. واجعل الملائكة مددًا لهم .. واجعل الملائكة عونًا لهم .... 

فأنت نعم المولى ونعم النصير .. يا صاحب كل نجوى .. يا منتهى كل شكوى .. ويا كاشف كل بلوى .... 

اللهم قد جفت في العيون الدموع .. وقلت من حولنا الجيوش والدروع .. وتكالبت علينا الأمم والجموع وشبابُ الأقصى والرافدين وفى بورما وفى كشمير وفى كل مكان يُحارب فيه الإسلام يتلوى بين العُرى والجُوع .... 

اللهم ائذن للأصول أن تحمى الفروع .... 

اللـهم احفـظ الأقـصى والـرافدين وجميع ديـار المسلمين .. احفظهما كـما حفظت القـلب بين الضلوع .. فسبحانك خيـر الحـافظين .. يا من إليه المشتكي .. نشكوُ إليك ما يحدث لإخواننا في العراق وفلسطين وفي جميع ديار المسلمين .. من الأمريكان واليهود الملاعين حفدة القردة والخنازير ومن والاهم وأعانهم من المنافقين والكافرين 

اللهم إن إخواننا ذاقوا مُر العيش والخبز .. وشكوا إليك اللوع والعجز .. وأصبحوا لا يرون إلا لمزًا وغمزًا.... 

اللهم ارفع عنهم هذا البؤس والرجزا .. واجعل لواءهم في كل مكان رايةً ورمزا .. ورُد إليهم حقهم الذي أُخِذا .. يا رب الأقصى والرافدين والعتيق والعالمين .... 

اللهم إن الأقصى والعراق والشيشان و بورما و كشمير و تايلاند وكل مكان يُحارب فيه الإسلام تبكى منابرهم .. وامتلأت بالموتى مقابرهم .. ولم ير مسكًا يخامرهم .. وقل حافظُهم وناصرهم .. ولم تُحفظ سرائرهم .. وأصبح بوش زائرهم .... 

اللهم افتح للمجاهدين الأبواب .. وأزل عنهم الصعاب .. واصرف عنهم كيد الذئاب .. وكل منافقٍ وكذاب .... 

اللهم اجمع حولهم القلوب والرقاب .. بقوتك يا رب الأرباب .... 

يا رافع السماء بلا عمد .. ارفع عنا ما نحن فيه من ضعف .. واصرف عنا الرعب والخوف .. وأيقظ غافلنا من ثُبات أهل الكهف .. وأمدنا بجبريل وميكائيل ومائة ألف .. بقوتك يا قوى يا متين .... 

اللهم ارزقنا صحوة الفجر .. وسرعة النصر .. وغوثَ بدر .. إليك نرفعُ صلاتنا .. ومناجاتنا .. وبكاءنا.. ودعاءنا .. وسؤالنا .. فأقر أعيننا بنصرة إخواننا في فلسطين وفى العراق وفي الشيشان وفى بورما وفى كشمير وفي تايلاند وفى كل مكان يُحارب فيه الإسلام ....

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(وقضى ربك الا تعبدوا الا اياه وبالوالدين احسانا فاما يبلغن عندك الكبر احدهما او كلاهما فلا تقل لهما اف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا لينا واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمه وقل ربى ارحمهما كما ربيانى صغيرا)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( ولله غيب السموات والأرض وإليه يرجع الأمر كله فاعبده وتوكل عليه وما ربك بغافل عما تعملون )
صدق الله العظيم 

اللهم اغفر لنا جميعاً
وانصر إخواننا الفلسطينيين 
على اليهود المجرمين

----------


## reda laby



----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(اليوم اكملت لكم دينكم واتممت عليكم نعمتى ورضيت لكم الاسلام دينا)
صدق الله العظيم
الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام
وكفى بها نعمه
الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله
اللهم انا نشهدك
ونشهد حمله عرشك
وملائكتك وجميع خلقك
ان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
قد ادى الامانه
وبلغ الرساله
نصح الامه
كشف الغمه
اللهم اجزه عنا خير خيير الجزاء
اللهم اجمعنا معه فى الجنه
اسقنا من حوضه شربه هنيئه لا نظما بعدها ابدا
امين
امين
امين

----------


## زي الملايكة

اللهم انك شاهد ومطلع
تعلم حالنا
بدون شكوى
دمعنا يسكب لحالنا
ماقينا جفت من كثره الدموع
اللهم ان كان حالنا يرضيك فزدنا
وان كان لا يرضيك فارحمنا
اللهم ارحمنا اذا غلقت فى وجوهنا الابواب
وتركنا الاهل والاصحاب
والتفت الساق بالساق
الى ربك يومئذ المساق
اللهم ارحمنا فانت بنا راحم
ولا تعذبنا فانت علينا قادر
لا تعذبنا فانت علينا قادر
رحمتك يالله
رحمتك يالله
رحمتك يالله

----------


## نــوران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ



صدق الله العظيم

(( سورة ابراهيم الاية 42 ))

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبشر الصابرين الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبه قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( أوَلَم يَرَواْ أنّا نسوق الماء إلى الأرض الجُرُزِ فنخرج به زرعاً تأكل منه أنعامهم وأنفسهم أفلا يبصرون )
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

.. قل إن الموت الذى تفرون منه فإنه ملاقيكم ثم تردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون ..

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إنّا فتحنا لك فتحاً مبينا 

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## عزيز على القلب

يجب على كل فلسطينى أن يدعو ربه بهذه الآية 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
... لا تجعلنا فتنة للقوم الظالمين * ونجنا برحمتك من القوم الكافرين .
صدق الله العظيم

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
أخى الفاضل
رضا لابى
وفقك ورعاك المولى
وتقبل منك أعمالك الصالحة 
التى تجعلنا دوماً فى معية الله

----------


## عزيز على القلب

أذكر هذه الآية 
معاصراً لما يحدث فى غزة ولشعب فلسطين 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فلما آتاهم من فضله بخلوا به وتولوا وهم معرضون / فأعقبهم نفاقاً فى قلوبهم إلى يوم يلقونه بما أخلفوا الله ما وعدوه وبما كانوا يكذبون .
صدق الله العظيم
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
هذا هو حال اليهود الكفرة الظلمة المعتدين 
اللهم انصر الفلسطينيين 
آمين

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

وأنا أخى عزيز 
أذكر هذه الآية الكريمة التى تقول
 ( يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شئ عظيم * يوم ترونها تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد )

انه موقف اليهود الذين يزدادون كفراً وذنباً 
ويكيدون كيداً على الآخرين الفلسطينيين العزّل من السلاح 
ولكن الله خير الماكرين 
لعنهم الله وهزمهم شر هزيمة
انه يمهل ولا يهمل 

اللهم تقبل الدعاء

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

ويقول تعالى ...
إن للطاغين لشر مئاب * جهنم يصلونها فبئس المهاد *
صدق الله العظيم

وما أدراك ما شر المهاد
إنها للكفرة من العباد 
فى الدرك الأسفل من جهنم 

اللهم زج باليهود فيها 
اللهم آمين

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
.. ولا تدع مع الله إلهً آخر لا إله إلا هو كل شئ هالك إلا وجهه له الحكم وإليه ترجعون ..
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
..من عمل صالحاً فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها وما ربك بظلّام للعبيد ...
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
..قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فأتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم والله غفور رحيم..
صدق الله العظيم العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ان تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت اقدامكم )
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

غـــــــــــــــــــــزة 
تـســــــــــــــــــــــــــــتغيــث

----------


## reda laby

غـــــــــــــــــــــزة 
تـســــــــــــــــــــــــــــتغيــث

----------


## زي الملايكة

يارب 
انصرهم 
يا رب
انصرهم
يا رب
انصرهم
يا رب
فرج همنا وهم المسلمين
فك اسرهم
اجبر كسرهم
يا رب
يا رب
يا رب

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(وقل ربى زدنى علما)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

{اللّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ يُخْرِجُهُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّوُرِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ أَوْلِيَآؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ يُخْرِجُونَهُم مِّنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ} (257) سورة البقرة

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل ان كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعونى يحببكم الله)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## moustafa.3000

(الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ)
سورة آل عمران: الآية 173

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ..
( إن تبدوا شيئاً أوتخفوه فإن الله كان بكل شئ عليماً )

صدق الله العظيم

اللهم انصر إخواننا فى فلسطين
وفى أفغانستان
وفى كشمير
وفى كل بلاد المسلمين المؤمنين 
آميـــــــــــــــن

----------


## reda laby

إلى اليهود 

قال تعالى ....
( ملعونين أينما ثُقِفوا أُخِذوا وقُتّلِوا تَقّتِيلا )

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

نعم
ملعونين
ملعونين
ملعونين
منهم القرده والخنازير وعبد الطاغوت
ويقولوا انهم شعب الله المختار ف الارض
عليهم لعنه الله
اللهم انهم لا يعجزونك بشىء
اللهم عليك بهم
اللهم عليك بهم
اللهم عليك بهم
اللهم انهم بغوا ف الارض
اللهم اخسف بهم الارض
ارنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك
رمل نسائهم
يتم اطفالهم
احرق قلوبهم
شردهم
اسلب منهم كل النعم
اجعلهم يتيهون ف الارض
احرمهم من رحمتك يا رب
بحق ما اساءوا الى ديننا الحنيف
ورسولنا الكريم
وكتابنا القران الكريم
ونيتهم السوداء بالمسجد الاقصى
يارب
ليس غيرك رب ف الوجود فندعيه
ولا باب غير بابك فنطرقه
تقطعت الاسباب
يا ملاذنا
يا ربنا
يا مولانا
يا نعم النصير
يالله

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( مثل الجنة التى وُعِدَ المتقون تجرى من تحتها الأنهار أُكُلُها دائم وظلها تلك عقبى الذين اتقوا وعقبى الكافرين النار )
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ولله ما فى السموات وما فى الأرض ليجزى الذين أساءوا بما عملوا ويجزى الذين أحسنوا بالحسنى 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى الذين عملوا السيئات إلا ما كانوا يعملون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا أيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا إننا سمعنا مناديا ينادى لليمان أن آمنوا بربكم فآمنا ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الابرار 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## نــوران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 
الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُولَـئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## رحمة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَلَا يَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ ۖ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ (16)*

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اذا زلزلت الارض زلزالها واخرجت الارض اثقالها وقال الانسان مالها يومئذ تحدث اخبارها بان ربك اوحى لها يومئذ يخرج الناس اشتاتا ليروا اعمالهم فمن يعمل مثقال ذره خير يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذره شر يره
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(إن الإنسان لربه لكنود * وإنه على ذلك لشهيد * وإنه لحب الخير لشديد )
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا إن الله لا يحب كل خوان كفور
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى والله غنى حليم )

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجرى من تحتها الأنهار يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا ولباسهم فيها حرير 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## نــوران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وَإِن يَمْسَسْكَ اللّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلاَ كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَإِن يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلاَ رَآدَّ لِفَضْلِهِ يُصَيبُ بِهِ مَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ*


*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## عزيز على القلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى والله غنى حليم 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## عزيز على القلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هى وإن تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## عزيز على القلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

اللهم ارحم شهدائهم واشف مرضاهم وعافي مبتلاهم وفك اسراهم

يارب العالمين وياارحم الراحمين .

اللهم منزل الكتاب ,,,

يا ودود يا ودود، ياذا العرش المجيد، يا مبدئ يا معيد،


يا فعالاً لما يريد، نسألك بنـــور وجهك الذي مـــــــــــلأ أركان عرشك،


ونسألك بقدرتك
التي قدرت بها على جميع خلقك،

ونسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء، لا إله إلا أنت، يا مغيث أغثنا

يا مغيث أغثنا،يا مغيث أغثنا من اهـــــــــــل الكفر واعوانهم ومن والاهـــم.


اللهم أحصهم عددا واقتلهم بددا ولا تغادر منهم احدا ، اللهم سلط
عليهم جنودك اللهم دمرهم بقدرتك وجبروتك
،

اللهم أذلهم للمسلمين واجعلهم عبرة لغيرهم يــــــــارب العالمين، اللهم

احفظ المجاهـــــدين من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن ايمانهم
وعن شمائلهم ومن فوقهم ونعوذ بعظمتك ان يغتالوا من تحتهم ،



اللهم ثبت أقدام المجاهدين .. وســدد رميهم .. وانزل سكينتك عليهم

.. وقوي شوكتهم .. وأيدهم بجنود من عندك .. والحقنا بهم ..

اللهم انصـرهم نصرا مؤزرا .. عاجلا غير آجل .. اللهم اطمس

على أعين أعدائهم وعلى الخونه فلا يجدون لهم ســــــــــــبيلا ..


اللهم اطمس على آذانهم فلا يسمعون لهم حسا ..
يا رب العالمين .. اللهم فك أســــر
المسلمين .. .. عاجلا غير آجل ..

اللهم افرغ عليهم صبرا .. اللهم افرغ عليهم صبرا .. اللهم افرغ عليهم صبرا .

. واحفظهم بحفظك .. واحــــــــرسهم بعينك التي لا تنام ..

اللهم من أراد بهم كيدا فرده في نحره .. اللهم من أراد بهم ســــــوءا

فاشغله بنفسه .. اللهم شل يد كل من اعتدى عليهم بالفعل ..


اللهم وأخــــــرس لسان كل من تمادى عليهم بالقول .

. اللهم لا تكلهم إلى أحد سواك فيخسرون .. أنت إلهنا وإلههم .. لا إله إلا أنت



واجعل تدبيره تدميره ياالله والقى فى قلوب الأعداء الرعب وانصرهم

على من عاداهم ياكريم وسهل نصرهم على اعدائهم بكل يسر وسهوله

اللهم منزل الكتاب ومجري السحاب وهازم الاحزاب اهزم

اعدائنا يارب العالمين

لا إله إلا انت سبحانك إنا كنا من الظالمين

ربي نشكو إليك ضعف قوتنا وقله حيلتنا وهواننا على الناس
وصلى الله وسلم على أشرف الأنبياء وسيد المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ*


*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلَا تَسْتَعْجِل لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِّن نَّهَارٍ بَلَاغٌ فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ*


*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

‏اليوم تجزى كل نفس بما كسبت لا ظلم اليوم إن الله سريع الحساب‏
اللهم إليك أشكو ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني علي الناس يا أرحم الراحمين .. أنت رب المستضعفين وأنت ربي إلى من تكلني ؟ إلى بعيد يتجهمني ؟ أم إلى عدو ملكته أمري ؟ ... إن لم يكن بك غضب عليّ فلا أبالي ، غير أن عافيتك هي أوسع لي .. أعوذُ بنور وجهكَ الذي أشرقت له الظلمات ، وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخره . من أن ينزل بيّ غضبك ، أو يحل عليّ سخطك ، لك العتبى حتى ترضى ولا حولَ ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الذين قال لهم الناس ان الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فذادهم ايمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أحلى الأوقات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات 
إنّا لا نضيع أجر من أسن عملا 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُم بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ * أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ*


*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى 
وهو الذى مرج البحرين هذا عذب فرات وهذا ملح أجاج وجعل بينهما برزخاً وحجراً محجورا * 
وهو الذى خلق من الماء بشراً فجعله نسباً وصهراً وكان ربك قديرا 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم لا تاخذه سنه ولا نوم له ما فى السموات وما فى الارض من ذا الذى يشفع عنده الا باذنه يعلم ما بين ايديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشىء من علمه الا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السموات والارض ولا يؤده حفظهما وهو العلى العظيم
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ*


*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ لاَ تُكَلَّفُ إِلاَّ نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللّهُ أَن يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَاللّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنكِيلاً*

*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى 
وأما الذين سعدوا ففى الجنة خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والأرض إلا ماشاء ربك عطاء غير مجذوذ 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى 
ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربى وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(لن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس إلى غسق الليل وقرآن الفجر إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهودا *ومن الليل فتهجد به نافلة لك عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا *
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ومن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمن فلا يخاف ظلما ولا هضما 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وعنت الوجوه للحى القيوم وقد خاب من حمل ظلما 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

اللهم اجعلنا من 
( .. الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون ..
 صدق الله العظيم)

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

.. قل لوكان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربى لنفد البحر قبل ان تنفد كلمات ربى ولو جئنا بمثله مددا..
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

.. إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا إن الله لا يحب كل خوّان كفور ..
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه...استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفرالله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفرالله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفرالله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سر أو علانية

استغفرالله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفرالله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفرالله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفرالله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهمأني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِين

صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## reda laby

أدعوا لهم 
اللهم تقبل

----------


## reda laby

يارب سدد خطاهم
واحمهم من العدو الغاشموأدخلهم جنات النعيم 
تجرى من تحتها الأنهار 
خالدين فيها أبدا
اللهم تقبل

----------


## reda laby



----------


## reda laby

( والله خير الماكرين )

----------


## reda laby

و ...

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

قل انى اخاف ان عصيت ربى عذاب يوم عظيم (الانعام 15)
ايه جميله جدا اول مره اخد بالى من حلاوتها امبارح
وان شاء الله ربنا يساعدنى وتكون فى بالى دايما وانفذها

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
( وإن من قرية إلا نحن مهلكوها قبل يوم القيامة أو معذبوها عذاباّ شديدا كان ذلك فى الكتاب مسطورا )
صدق الله العظيمبمشيئة الله تعالى سوف يتم النصر على اليهود

----------


## أحلى الأوقات

يقول الله فى كتابه الكريم.
(الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون )
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أحلى الأوقات

( قل إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون )

----------


## أحلى الأوقات

( من يضلل الله فلا هادى له ويذرهم فى طغيانهم يعمهون )

----------


## أحلام الغريب

فاصبر ان وعد الله حق ولا يستخلفنك الذين لا يوقنون

----------


## أحلام الغريب

إنما يعمر بيت الله من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر

----------


## أحلام الغريب

من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى الذين عملوا السيات إلا ماكانوا يعملون

----------


## أحلام الغريب

من كان يرجوا لقاء الله فإن أجل الله لآت وهو السميع العليم

----------


## عزيز على القلب

إنه يعلم الجهر من القول ويعلم ماتكتمون

----------


## عزيز على القلب

يا أيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون

----------


## عزيز على القلب

إن الله ربى وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إنا أنزلناه قرآناً عريباً لعلكم تعقلون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من يهد الله فهو المهتدى ومن يضلل فأولئك هم الخاسرون
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت اقدامكم
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن ربك هو أعلم من يضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة ونذرهم فى طغيانهم يعمهون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل لو كان فى الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين لنزلنا عليهم من السماء بشرا رسولا 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وما ظن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب يوم القيامة إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثرهم لا يشكرون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أحلى الأوقات

( قل ان الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون * متاع فى الدنيا ثم الينا مرجعهم ثم نذيقهم العذاب الشديد بما كانوا يكفرون )

----------


## أحلى الأوقات

( سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون )

----------


## أحلى الأوقات

( إن ربك لبالمرصاد )

----------


## أم شيمو

( إن الله خبير بما تعملون )

----------


## أم شيمو

( سبحان الذى خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون )

----------


## أم شيمو

( فادعوا الله مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون)

----------


## سوما

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"قُل لَّن يُصِيبَنَآ إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبَ ٱللَّهُ لَنَا هُوَ مَوْلاَنَا وَعَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ "
صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وَقُل رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ ** 
*وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَن يَحْضُرُونِ*


*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## reda laby

... سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون ....

----------


## reda laby

... إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا إن الله لا يحب كل خوان كفور ....

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل اللهم مالك الملك تاتى الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتزل من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل شىء قدير
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أحلى الأوقات

واتبع ما يوحى اليك واصبر حتى يحكم الله وهو خير الحاكمين

----------


## أحلى الأوقات

الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون

----------


## أحلى الأوقات

إن عبادى ليس لك عليهم سلطان وكفى بربك وكيلا

----------


## القواس

صدقت و الله يا أستاذ رضا

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وَقُل رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ*

*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمْ اقْرَءُوا كِتَابِيَهْ(19)إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلاقٍ حِسَابِيَهْ(20)فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ(21)فِي جَنَّةٍ عَالِيَةٍ(22)قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ(23)كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا بِمَا أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي الأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ(24)وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِشِمَالِهِ فَيَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُوتَ كِتَابِيَهْ(25)وَلَمْ أَدْرِ مَا حِسَابِيَهْ(26)يَا لَيْتَهَا كَانَتْ الْقَاضِيَةَ(27)مَا أَغْنَى عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ(28)هَلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيَهْ(29)خُذُوهُ فَغُلُّوهُ(30)ثُمَّ الْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ(31)ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا فَاسْلُكُوهُ(32)إِنَّهُ كَانَ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ(33)وَلا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ(34)فَلَيْسَ لَهُ الْيَوْمَ هَاهُنَا حَمِيمٌ(35)وَلا طَعَامٌ إِلا مِنْ غِسْلِينٍ(36)لا يَأْكُلُهُ إِلا الْخَاطِئُونَ(37)فَلا أُقْسِمُ بِمَا تُبْصِرُونَ(38)وَمَا لا تُبْصِرُونَ(39)إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ(40)وَمَا هُوَ بِقَوْلِ شَاعِرٍ قَلِيلاً مَا تُؤْمِنُونَ(41)وَلا بِقَوْلِ كَاهِنٍ قَلِيلاً مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ(42)تَنزِيلٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(43)وَلَوْ تَقَوَّلَ عَلَيْنَا بَعْضَ الأَقَاوِيلِ(44)لأخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِالْيَمِينِ(45)ثُمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ الْوَتِينَ(46)فَمَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ عَنْهُ حَاجِزِينَ(47)وَإِنَّهُ لَتَذْكِرَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ(48)وَإِنَّا لَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مِنْكُمْ مُكَذِّبِينَ(49)وَإِنَّهُ لَحَسْرَةٌ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ(50)وَإِنَّهُ لَحَقُّ الْيَقِينِ(51)فَسَبِّحْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الْعَظِيمِ(52) 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ*


*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى .....
إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أم شيمو

ثم انشانا من بعدهم قرونا اخرين

----------


## أم شيمو

لا لاالشمس ينبغى لها ان تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل فى فلك يسبحون

----------


## أحلام الغريب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وما قدروا الله حق قدره والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة والسموات مطويات بيمينه سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمه انك انت الوهاب
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*قُلْ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَعْصِمُكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ سُوءًا أَوْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ رَحْمَةً وَلَا يَجِدُونَ لَهُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا*


*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## reda laby

قال تعالى ...
(إنه يعلم الجهر من القول ويعلم ماتكتمون)
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## نــوران

* 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِين آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ كُلَّمَا رُزِقُواْ مِنْهَا مِن ثَمَرَةٍ رِّزْقاً قَالُواْ هَـذَا الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَأُتُواْ بِهِ مُتَشَابِهاً وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُّطَهَّرَةٌ وَهُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ


صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## نــوران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن*


*فَإِذا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاء حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاء اللَّهُ لَانتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِن لِّيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُم بِبَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَن يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ*


*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## reda laby

فبأى آلاء ربكما تكذبان

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وتمت كلمت ربك ضدقا وعدلا لا مبدل لكلماته وهو السميع العليم 
صدق اله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن ربك هو أعلم من يضل عن سبيله وهو اعلم بالمهتدين 
صدق اله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أفغير الله أبتغى حكما وهو الذى انزل إليكم الكتاب مفصلا والذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعلمون انه منزل من ربك بالحق فلا تكونن من الممترين
صدق اله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## oo7

اقترب للناس حسابهم وهم فى غفلة معرضون

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والذين أوتوا العلم درجات
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

وكذلك من الآيات الجميلة التى تخاطب الوجدان والضمير الحى والتى جعلتنى أسجد لها فور تلاوتى لها فى شبابى المبكر قوله تعالى فى سورة الحديد

 ألم يأن للذين ءامنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله وما نزل من الحق
قرأتها فسجدت من فورى باكيا

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

أما السورة التى تأخذ بمجامع قلبى وتجعله فى حالة سجود دائم طيلة تلاوتى لها فهى سورة (النجم) فالذى يتكلم فيها هو العزيز القهار الملك الجبار سبحانه وتعالى , ولتقرأوا منها على الأخص الآيات من 42 والى آخر السورة , أى بدءا من قوله تعالى : "وأن الى ربك المنتهى " جربوا تلاوتها واستشعروا عظمة الله الملك الجبار , وجدير بالذكر أن المشركين أنفسهم قد سجدوا على الفور عقب سماعهم لتلك السورة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وذلك من فرط بلاغتها وقوة ألفاظها , ويمكنكم أن تتأكدوا مما أقول بالرجوع الى كتب التفسير , وبالمناسبة أنبهكم الى أن آخر آية فيها موضع سجدة !! فلا تنسوا أن تسجدوا عقبها

----------


## عزيز على القلب

.. وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حى ..

----------


## عزيز على القلب

.. ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ...

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كُلَّمَآ أَرَادُوۤاْ أَن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا مِنْ غَمٍّ أُعِيدُواْ فِيهَا وَذُوقُواْ عَذَابَ ٱلْحَرِيقِ
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَٱلْمَسْجِدِ ٱلْحَرَامِ ٱلَّذِي جَعَلْنَاهُ لِلنَّاسِ سَوَآءً ٱلْعَاكِفُ فِيهِ وَٱلْبَادِ وَمَن يُرِدْ فِيهِ بِإِلْحَادٍ بِظُلْمٍ نُّذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ} . 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

{لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَنَافِعُ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى ثُمَّ مَحِلُّهَآ إِلَىٰ ٱلْبَيْتِ ٱلْعَتِيقِ} .

----------


## زي الملايكة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل ان كنتم تحبون الله ورسوله فاتبعونى يحببكم الله )
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## زي الملايكة

قال تعالى : ( وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أُعدت للمتقين , الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين (

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَيُذْهِبْ غَيْظَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَتُوبُ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ مَن يَشَآءُ وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ}
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

( وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله ثم إذا مسكم الضر فإليه تجأرون )

----------


## نسمة صيف

" الكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن  الناس والله يحب المحسنين"

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

قل إنى أخاف إن عصيت ربى عذاب يوم عظيم

الأعراف 15

----------


## NAROTO

السلام عليكم ياأهل الخير

----------


## NAROTO

أعرفكم أناطلال

----------


## NAROTO

رحبوا فية أنا طلال

----------


## reda laby

{وَلاَ تُؤْتُواْ ٱلسُّفَهَآءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ ٱلَّتِي جَعَلَ ٱللَّهُ لَكُمْ قِيَاماً وَٱرْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَٱكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُواْ لَهُمْ قَوْلاً مَّعْرُوفاً }.

----------


## الشيخ كريم

ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك انت الوهاب

----------


## الشيخ كريم

إن الذين كفروا لن تغنى عنهم اموالهم ولا اولادهم من الله شيئاً واولئك هم وقود النار

----------


## الشيخ كريم

قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتى الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شئ قدير

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير مردا 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ومن آياته يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماء فيحيى به الارض بعد موتها إن فى ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون / ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والارض بأمره ثم اذا دعاكم دعوة من الارض اذا انتم تخرجون 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قُلْ إِنَّمَآ أَنَاْ مُنذِرٌ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـٰهٍ إِلاَّ ٱللَّهُ ٱلْوَاحِدُ ٱلْقَهَّارُ * رَبُّ ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْغَفَّارُ * قُلْ هُوَ نَبَأٌ عَظِيمٌ * أَنتُمْ عَنْهُ مُعْرِضُونَ * مَا كَانَ لِيَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ بِٱلْمَـَلإِ ٱلأَعْلَىٰ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ * إِن يُوحَىٰ إِلَيَّ إِلاَّ أَنَّمَآ أَنَاْ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

{وَٱصْبِرْ عَلَىٰ مَا يَقُولُونَ وَٱهْجُرْهُمْ هَجْراً جَمِيلاً * وَذَرْنِي وَٱلْمُكَذبِينَ أُوْلِي ٱلنَّعْمَةِ وَمَهلْهُمْ قَلِيلاً * إِنَّ لَدَيْنَآ أَنكَالاً وَجَحِيماً * وَطَعَاماً ذَا غُصَّةٍ وَعَذَاباً أَلِيماً * يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ ٱلأَرْضُ وَٱلْجِبَالُ وَكَانَتِ ٱلْجِبَالُ كَثِيباً مَّهِيلاً * إِنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَآ إِلَيْكُمْ رَسُولاً شَاهِداً عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَآ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولاً * فَعَصَىٰ فِرْعَوْنُ ٱلرَّسُولَ فَأَخَذْنَاهُ أَخْذاً وَبِيلاً * فَكَيْفَ تَتَّقُونَ إِن كَفَرْتُمْ يَوْماً يَجْعَلُ ٱلْوِلْدَانَ شِيباً * السَّمَآءُ مُنفَطِرٌ بِهِ كَانَ وَعْدُهُ مَفْعُولاً}

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ

صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## زي الملايكة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وان سالك عبادى عنى فانى قريب اجيب دعوه الداعى اذا دعان
صدق الله العظيم*


[/QUOTE]

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم //ابو عبد الرحمن


الاية التى يجب ان نقولها فى كل وقت وقبل اى عمل ايا كان هى 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وهى غالبا ما اقولها وما ينسنيها الا الشيطان


جوزيت خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل وبارك الله فيك

----------


## reda laby

{وَٱذْكُرُواْ ٱللَّهَ فِيۤ أَيَّامٍ مَّعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَن تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلاَ إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَن تَأَخَّرَ فَلاۤ إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنِ ٱتَّقَىٰ وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَٱعْلَمُوآ أَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ}

----------


## nanaahmad

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم --
  ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد ان هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة انك انت الوهاب    صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

{يَا أَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى ٱلصَّلاةِ فٱغْسِلُواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى ٱلْمَرَافِقِ وَٱمْسَحُواْ بِرُؤُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى ٱلْكَعْبَينِ وَإِن كُنتُمْ جُنُباً فَٱطَّهَّرُواْ وَإِن كُنتُم مَّرْضَىۤ أَوْ عَلَىٰ سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَآءَ أَحَدٌ مِّنْكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْغَائِطِ أَوْ لاَمَسْتُمُ ٱلنِّسَآءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُواْ مَآءً فَتَيَمَّمُواْ صَعِيداً طَيِّباً فَٱمْسَحُواْ بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِّنْهُ مَا يُرِيدُ ٱللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُم مِّنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَـٰكِن يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ }.

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

اتقوا الله و يعلمكم الله
والله بكل شىء عليم

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

ولو أن أهل القرى ءامنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## reda laby

{يَابَنِيۤ آدَمَ خُذُواْ زِينَتَكُمْ عِندَ كُل مَسْجِدٍ وكُلُواْ وَٱشْرَبُواْ وَلاَ تُسْرِفُوۤاْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُسْرِفِينَ}

----------


## reda laby

{إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ ٱلسَمَاوَاتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ ٱسْتَوَىٰ عَلَى ٱلْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي ٱلْلَّيْلَ ٱلنَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثاً وَٱلشَّمْسَ وَٱلْقَمَرَ وَٱلنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ أَلاَ لَهُ ٱلْخَلْقُ وَٱلأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ ٱللَّهُ رَبُّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ}

----------


## reda laby

{ٱلَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ ٱلرَّسُولَ ٱلنَّبِيَّ ٱلأُميَّ ٱلَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ وَٱلإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِٱلْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ ٱلْمُنْكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ ٱلطَّيبَاتِ وَيُحَرمُ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَٱلأَغْلاَلَ ٱلَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَٱتَّبَعُواْ ٱلنُّورَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ}

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

الفتنة أشد من القتل

----------


## reda laby

{وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ صَوَّرْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاۤئِكَةِ ٱسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِّنَ ٱلسَّاجِدِينَ }.

----------


## reda laby

{قُلْ مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ ٱللَّهِ ٱلَّتِيۤ أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ وَالْطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ ٱلرِّزْقِ قُلْ هِي لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ فِي ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا خَالِصَةً يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ ٱلآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ }.

----------


## reda laby

وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سداً ومن خلفهم سداً فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

قل بفضل الله و برحمته

 فبذلك  فليفرحوا 
هو خير مما يجمعون

----------


## رحمة مهداة

ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه

ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا و يرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب


وإن تعدوا نعمه الله لا تحصوها

----------


## reda laby

وَإِن يَرَوْاْ كِسْفاً مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ سَاقِطاً يَقُولُواْ سَحَابٌ مَّرْكُومٌ * فَذَرْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ يُلاَقُواْ يَوْمَهُمُ ٱلَّذِي فِيهِ يُصْعَقُونَ * يَوْمَ لاَ يُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلاَ هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ

----------


## hassn1959



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ * ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً * فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي* وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سوما

بسم الله الرحمن الر حيم..
ياأيها الإنسان ماغرك بربك الكريم 
صدق الله العظيم..

----------


## سوما



----------


## KANE2008

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ} (8) سورة آل عمران

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سوما



----------


## reda laby

وما خلقت الجن والانس الا ليعبدون

----------


## KANE2008

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{وَمَا كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ ربَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ} (147) سورة آل عمران

صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

احب الايات الي قلبي

( ولا تمدن عينيك الي ما متعنا به ازواجا منهم ولا تحزن عليهم ولا تكُ في ضيق مما يمكرون)

(إنا جعلناكم فوق بعض درجات وفضلنا بعضكم علي بعض في الرزق)

----------


## KANE2008

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ} (199) سورة الأعراف

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## Shorok ElfaGr

جزاك الله خيرا على فتح باب جميل 

كثيرا ما اردد هذه الايات 

فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا))

صدق الله العظيم ، و هل أصدق من الله قيلا

أنه طاعة لله عز وجل
أنه سبب لمغفرة الذنوب: فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراًا 
نزول الأمطار: يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً 
الإمداد بالأموال والبنين: وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ 
دخول الجنات :وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ 

زيادة القوة بكل معانيها :وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ 
المتاع الحسن :يُمَتِّعْكُم مَّتَاعاً حَسَناً 

دفع البلاء :وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ 
وهو سبب لايتاء كل ذي فضل فضله: وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ 
العباد أحوج ما يكونون إلى الاستغفار، لأنهم يخطئون بالليل والنهار، فاذا استغفروا
الله غفر الله لهم. 

الاستغفار سبب لنزول الرحمة: لَوْلَا تَسْتَغْفِرُونَ اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ
تُرْحَمُونَ 


ففي حالتنا هذه مالنا سوى الإلتجاء لملك الملوك ومصرف الأمور ومقسم الأرزاق 


أستغفر الله عدد ماكان ... أستغفر الله عدد ماسيكون .. أستغفر الله عدد الحركات والسكون 

أستغفر الله عدد ماكان ... أستغفر الله عدد ماسيكون .. أستغفر الله عدد الحركات والسكون 

أستغفر الله عدد ماكان ... أستغفر الله عدد ماسيكون .. أستغفر الله عدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## reda laby

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

----------


## العراقي ماهر

*أخي الفاضل أبو عبد الرحمن 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته موضوع رائع وتشكر عليه مليون مرة 
دائما اردد الآية الكريمة
(( وأفوض أمري إلى الله والله بصير بالعباد ))*

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومى يعلمون بما غفر لى ربى وجعلنى من المكرمين)

فقد قالها لي أخى رحمه الله في منامى ......فاستبشرت بها

أللهم اغفر لأخى وارحمه وارزقه الفردوس الأعلى..........آمين

----------


## the diver

" الذين ضل سعيهم فى الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون انهم يحسنون صنعا "

----------


## reda laby

وَكَذلِكَ يَجْتَبِيكَ رَبُّكَ وَيُعَلِّمُكَ مِن تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ وَيُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى آلِ يَعْقُوبَ كَمَآ أَتَمَّهَآ عَلَى أَبَوَيْكَ مِن قَبْلُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ

----------


## rosey19

موضوع جميل جدا اخى الكريم

  جزاك الله كل خير ...... وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 قال الله تعالى‏‏:﴿ ‏قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ﴾ ‏[‏الزمر‏‏ : 53‏] ‏‏ ا

الآية الثانية‏‏ يقول تعالى‏‏:﴿ ‏إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا ﴾ ‏[‏النساء‏‏ : 48‏]

----------


## reda laby

كل نفس ذائقة الموت

----------


## rosey19

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ ٱلْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا ٱللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَٱللَّهُ 

غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ } *


 { قَدْ سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِّن قَبْلِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُواْ بِهَا كَافِرِينَ } * 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

